# FreeBSD ARM on Raspberry pi slow UDP



## darshana (May 23, 2013)

I installed the FreeBSD ARM image for Raspberry Pi because I wanted to check some cache attacks on Raspberry Pi. From my laptop I send UDP packets to my Raspberry Pi and on Raspberry Pi the data get processed and send the timing information back to my laptop. The problem is the data rate is very slow in FreeBSD where as I tried to do the same thing with Raspbian Wheezy the speed was ~900 KBps and the Raspberry Pi was at 100% CPU utilization. But with FreeBSD it the speed was ~50-70 KBps and the CPU utilization was under 10%. I tried to increase the packet size but no luck. Still the data transfer speed is ~50-70 KBps. Any suggestions to solve the issue please.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2013)

Have a look at tuning(7), specifically polling(4). Not sure if that's going to help your case, I don't have experience with FreeBSD/ARM.

If all else fails you should probably post to the freebsd-arm@ mailinglist. There aren't a lot of developers on this board and you probably have more luck getting good answers on the mailinglist.


----------



## gkbsd (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,

I do not know if should create another topic, but just to let you know even ICMP is not fast, a simple ping is slow. For instance on my own small LAN at home, full shielded gigabit Ethernet, I consistently have echo replies of 1 ms or less from every network devices except from FreeBSD on the Raspberry Pi. I have timing such as 2 ms / 9 ms / 4 ms / 9 ms / 5 ms.

My running version:
`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD raspberry-pi 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #66 r250580M: Sun May 12 18:08:27 EDT 2013     root@odyssey:/home/db/FreeBSD/obj/arm.armv6/home/db/svn/system/head/sys/RPI-B  arm
```

Regards,
gkbsd.


----------



## _martin (Jun 24, 2013)

@@gkbsd I observe the same behavior with my PI booted bsd-pi-250580M. Using PI with FreeBSD feels sluggish (e.g. even when you write in the command line you can see the lagging).


----------



## jozze (Jun 27, 2013)

Apart from trying @SirDice's advice and asking on _the ARM_ mailing list, you can perhaps also ask on the FreeBSD 10-CURRENT mailing list. More information on ARM on FreeBSD can be obtained here.

You can also try to improve your network connection with a USB wireless card, and get better hardware support. Just make sure it's well supported (see FreeBSD 10-CURRENT Hardware Notes). I don't know much about Raspberry Pi, but I'm guessing it comes with an integrated network card, which may not be that well supported by FreeBSD, so using a better supported card may improve your connection.


----------

